# My choices for first handgun - Opinions please



## Liberty1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Not new to shooting but not highly experienced. Have shot most common rounds...but not necessarily a wide variety of ammo. My choices for a first gun vary widely. I just like all different things and will probably have all of the ones listed eventually.

Kimber - I want a full size all steel 1911 .45. Because....I just want one, lol. Kimber seems like the way to go...I like the melt treatment some have.

Ruger LCP - Seems like a great carry for someone who wouldn't carry unless it's extremely comfortable....like me. 

S&W 686 4" - This is the revolver for me. .357 is potent and .38's are a breeze to plink with. This would probably be the one I shoot the most with....and keep in the nightstand. 

Glock 9mm - Not sure which model...but one of the fuller sized ones. I like the tech behind it, the safeties, and the simplicity of use.

Please opine away!:smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome to handguns
1911 with beaver tail - a must - pick your brand kimber or springfield
ruger lcp - i have one on order - plan on it being in my front pocket all the time after i get the ccpermit
Glock 9mm - m19 seems to be the favorite but the m34 has a smoother trigger i am told -due to competition - myself i like the m26
if you must spend your hard earned $ on a revolver then a S&W 357 is the way to go - although i think i would get the 44mag and probably shoot 44 specials most of the time
you didn't mention a 22lr - my bet is the walther p22 which i own or the ruger mk iii


----------



## Liberty1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes indeed, I must have a revolver, lol. Not everyone loves them but I gotta have one. Haven't much considered a 22. If I got really into target shooting I'd get a full sized one...because as far as concealed carry, I think the LCP would fit that bill nicely. I don't like small-sized guns except for carry. I do like the Walther though as far as small guns go. I'm more comfortably with a moderately heavy gun.

For my first I'll probably get the LCP because of it's price. But if I had to choose what's in my heart right now I'd get the Kimber. I'm just in love with those guns but my wallet isn't.

For revolvers, I choose the .357 because because I'm not a fan of big bore....simply because they are a bit much for me. 357 gives me lots of options for ammo too. But in autos I find the .45 not bad at all. It's the largest controllable size for me.

My two least favorites I've shot are 10mm and 44mag. Just too much kick for me...especially the 10. It was a Glock and I didn't like it one bit.

How comfortable is that small Glock in regards to your finger hanging off, etc?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i was not thinking of 22 for SD but for plinking and a whole lot of fun.
the LCP is the best start!
it is a copy (sort of) of the keltec and they are making 1,000 a week so therefore they are very popular for SD in a front pocket carry and very light
many time people have said it is the minimum for SD
if you are not a fan of big bore then the 357 is ok for your choice
by the way 10mm sales are way off and falling fast
i know of police agencies that have dropped the 10mm and the .40 for the .45
the m26 glock is great! and it takes the mags of the 19 and the 17!!!
Great ankle holster gunwhen your wallet is ready then get the kimber but first get the LCP


----------

